# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] Displaying null date in DataGrid

## HongKongCV

Okay, I've got a DataGrid that is displaying data from our database, except when it runs across a NULL datetime value in the database it displays it as "1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM". I'd MUCH rather have it show an empty field in that case... how do I get it to do that?

This is how I've got the control defined in the DataGrid's XAML.



```
                <DataGridTemplateColumn Header="Start Date">
                    <DataGridTemplateColumn.CellTemplate>
                        <DataTemplate>
                            <TextBlock Text="{Binding EffDateBegin}"/>
                        </DataTemplate>
                    </DataGridTemplateColumn.CellTemplate>
                    <DataGridTemplateColumn.CellEditingTemplate>
                        <DataTemplate>
                            <DatePicker SelectedDate="{Binding EffDateBegin}"/>
                        </DataTemplate>
                    </DataGridTemplateColumn.CellEditingTemplate>
                </DataGridTemplateColumn>
```

I'm using .NET 4.5 in a wpf app...

----------


## gep13

Hello,

This seems to be a WPF question, so I am going to move this thread to the WPF Forum.  Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks

Gary

----------


## HongKongCV

I figured this one out a few minutes ago. The solution was to implement a converter for the field and display an empty string for the null dates.

----------

